# What have your LGD's done and yet...you still love them?!



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 18, 2013)

Our pups turn 1 year old today.  They are amazing dogs and we love them.  HOWEVER...yesterday, they were in the basement (which is our family room) eating their breakfast, just like every other day.  All of a sudden I heard a strange noise.  The farmer went down stairs to find that "someone" had ripped into our couch and pulled a huge piece of fabric off and a huge piece of foam from the inside.    They have never done this before or anything similar.   

All I can say is it is a REALLY, REALLY, REALLY good thing they do a great job and have "those eyes".  

I know some of the rest of you must have some stories too!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ours stole our clothes. We were in the hot tub, they came up stole all our clothes and walked away! Neighbors had to come over all the time and collect the shoes that they left on their pourches!
LOVED those dogs!
In CO we called it Akbash Booty, and everymorning the Border Collies would go down and plunder the booty!
They stole everything that wasn't tied down!
Loved them too!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 18, 2013)

*LoL funny!!!



Well mine is only 3 months old so I don't have a lot of stories yet, but here are some of his favorite things to do;

Chew on the lambar nipples to get the milk out (moved the lambar out of his reach).

Pulls the ducks around by their necks (stopped letting the ducks out).

Chasing baby goats (only supervised visitation rights now).

Chasing chickens (locked all the chickens up).



LoL I think that's it so far, I know he is just a puppy and doing what puppies do, we are teaching him what is right and what is wrong, just slowly, lol. Good thing he is so cute!!! *


----------



## babsbag (Apr 18, 2013)

Isn't puppy-hood fun???


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 18, 2013)

hahahaha   Kristen, I can soooo see that happening!  Sounds like something ours would do.  Our yard looked like something really bad had gone on when the snow melted off the lawn finally.  Bones everywhere!  They do like their collections don't they? 

WMR, Isn't that funny that we completely change up everything so these little pups will succeed?!  

babsbag, Oh it sure is!  The funny times and the amazing times far outweigh the "challenging" (I think this is the politically correct terminoly now a days  ) times certainly and its a good thing.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 18, 2013)

SHF, you are so right.  In CO we lived on 4 ft of snow most of winter.  Yep, bones, treasurers and even a stuffed animal or 2 was waiting to be discovered when the snow melted.  I have no idea where the stuffed animals came from.  Hope the kids that lost them weren't to bummed out! 
I sure do miss having them.  Love reading about everyone else's!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 18, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Isn't puppy-hood fun???


*
Lol yep!  *


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 18, 2013)

One of ours is a climber, wiggler, crawler, digger, whatever needs to be done to get out.  As he has gotten older, he's 8 months now, this has gotten better.  He knows more now that he is supposed to stay put and keep an eye on things where he is supposed to be so he doesn't actively look for places to escape anymore.  I'm sure he would wander if the fences weren't good though...


----------



## Lupa Duende (Apr 21, 2013)

my hounds are pets that just happen to hang out with chickens, pony, goats et cetera.

everyone goes for walks together: goats, dogs, pony, and chickens.
the dogs swim in the same pond as the ducks and children...

except that nothing small and helpless lives long:

my best girl, Gypsum, who is four and 'trained' another rescue to help carried my quail around until he was suffocated
she and another dog jumped on a baby rabbit (it had been my daughter's) and smooshed it flat.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 24, 2013)

Whoops Lupa!  I bet the hounds weren't very popular with your daughter for a while after that. 

Potter, isn't it amazing what they can get out of?  Many LGD's to the average joe look like big old lugs.  But they are agile and fast!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2013)

Mine drool on the couch, and every once in a while D will climb on the kitchen counter- that is rare as he knows better but I know my DD instigates it as she will hide pieces of cheese and see if he can find it. 

The worst thing they have ever done is kill poultry...to be expected with pups.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 24, 2013)

I have an 8 yr old female, and 2, 10 month old boys! Them boys just CAN'T follow or copy the older female! Where she is calm and relaxed until there is an intruder, they are always running and jumping around!!!!! Well, ever since the boys were 4 months old, they loved cats! They loved them a little too much!!  :/  My inlaws love there cats too!  I guess they live a little to close to the sheep pasture!  If the cats/kittens venture into the pasture, they better move fast or they don't usually make it home!!    We have alot of company as I sell alot of 100% natural products, and when I bring a tour through, I have to get my children to go though ahead of us to pick up the poor, too loved, unfortunate kittys!!!    I feel horrible, but not sure what to do about it!:/


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 24, 2013)

Southern, drool...ah yes.  Wouldn't you think drool would just kind of sink in or something?  But no...it shows right up does't it?  Hard to discipline when the humans are encouraging the counter surfing huh?  

Four Winds, the farmer was just telling someone he is not sure if a cat would make it out of the yard alive if one came in.  Guess, you just gave me the answer.  Ours flushed out a wild rabbit this past Saturday.  They didn't catch it but boy were they fast!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2013)

Ours are fine with our cats EXCEPT if they go into the dogs fields they will kill them. Outside of the fields they love them. Same with the odd chicken. The dogs "know" what chickens are theirs, on occasion we will have a "different" chicken go in the "wrong" field... it is then a dead chicken.

The cats aren't stupid...they stay away.

We try to keep the drool rags handy when they are in the house.  The worse is the "ropes" UGH!

I am so glad to see soooo many that love their LGD's despite their LGDness!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 24, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ours are fine with our cats EXCEPT if they go into the dogs fields they will kill them. Outside of the fields they love them. Same with the odd chicken. The dogs "know" what chickens are theirs, on occasion we will have a "different" chicken go in the "wrong" field... it is then a dead chicken.
> 
> The cats aren't stupid...they stay away.
> 
> ...


*Hehe, here is Diego, he's starting young.  
*


----------



## babsbag (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, the wrong chicken in the wrong field can be fatal, or the new chicken for that matter. 

As far as cats, thank goodness mine stay in the house and we have 2x4 no climb fence. I would be heartbroken if they killed a neighbor's cat, I would understand, but still a pretty tough pill to swallow. When I lived in the city we had a neighbor dog that killed 3 of my cats over the years that we lived there. I remember those first few times when kitty didn't come home at night and finding them in their yard. I would get sick to my stomach when one was late for dinner and I had to look over the fence.    

That was the beginning of my indoor cat keeping and now the only way I will own one. They live longer and healthier, and I am happier


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 25, 2013)

I am a long time farmer but it would or will break my heart to see anything killed.  Yes I eat my lambs but I don't do the butchering.  I take white paper out of my feezer.  And I don't eat my chickens I eat the eggs.  My chickens live close to the house they all have huge personalities.  I have a cat killing dog,  we have no cats because of that.  
I understand things happen, just don't like them to happen on my watch!


----------



## Grazer (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm like that too, I just adore animals.

Ours are excellent with our cat, but they hate strange cats.
This worked out really well for our Kitty. Kitty is such a smart cat, she sits in the backyard every time it's sunny outside, but she has never tried to escape. 
And she's 4 years old now
About a year and a half ago, some neighboring cats would actually come to our backyard to try to attack Kitty. Atlas was pretty much a pup back then and the neighbor's cats didn't take him seriously at first.
Well that immediately changed when he showed them how serious he was about protecting his territory. 
No cat has ever tried to harass Kitty since.

Kitty and one of her bodyguards lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bIKaLSm-7Q 

Speaking of things LGD breeds do, how 'bout them holes?  
Phoebe renovating her burrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PriNVkrJwDY


Atlas thinking to himself "these holes sure do come in handy"


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok so mine don't really dig... but this morning I see Badger scooping the dirt like he was digging to China.... I was like WHAT?????????? Then I popped on here and saw this!  I couldn't post earlier though...

Our Anatolian's Breeder had one of his dogs named CD--- for Cave digger! You could put a family of 4 in his "caves" he dug!

The second video is your Girl right?  Did she find China?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 26, 2013)

hahaha!  I am so glad to see that someone else has huge craters in their yards.  Thanks for the beautiful pics and videos *GRAZER*. 

*babsbag and bncewe*, I don't have a problem raising, butchering and eating our own animals.  After all that is why we raise them.  But I certainly agree that if a cat or chicken or something else got killed because they walked into the wrong area, I would be sad.  Can't blame the LGD though.  They are doing what you got them to do.  

*WMR,* yes...very nice drool string there!  

*Southern*, sounds like Badger has found the joy!!  (and thanks for the suggestions on my other thread too.  I believe I forgot to thank you.)


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone remember what life was like before LGD's? 

They sure do make life better... all ya have to do even when they have done something bad is look at 'em and then ya melt. 

I saw an ad the other day for someone giving away their pup because it was chasing goats.     Broke my heart!


----------



## Grazer (Apr 26, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ok so mine don't really dig... but this morning I see Badger scooping the dirt like he was digging to China.... I was like WHAT?????????? Then I popped on here and saw this!  I couldn't post earlier though...
> 
> Our Anatolian's Breeder had one of his dogs named CD--- for Cave digger! You could put a family of 4 in his "caves" he dug!
> 
> The second video is your Girl right?  Did she find China?


Yes that's her in both video's, but it seems she's still looking for China lol. Cause that hole has become a lot deeper since I made the original video.
Now I too can completely fit in there if I would sit down. 


And I couldn't agree more, LGD's are such amazing type of dogs.
I know I am heavily biased, but how could I not be lol 
They are the only type of dogs I would ever want to own (and I've had different type of dogs over the years); they are incredibly protective, can guard whatever animal you intrust them with (which does takes some work ), understand what is expected of them and are incredibly loyal & loving.
Like you said, they sure do make life better

@Stubbornhillfarm, you should take pics/video's of yours when they are doing some landscaping


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 29, 2013)

I will have to get a pic or a video.  I tried taking one Friday evening while they were wrestling in the new mud hole!  Oh yeah!!!!  But of course the minute I started the camera, they just stood there.  Silly dogs!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2013)

I think "D" is so sick of the camera that when he sees it he purposely looks away!. BRAT dog!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 29, 2013)

The other day I decided it was time to separate some wethers I want to butcher.  I put them in another field to feed them separately so I could increase their grain to fatten them up some. They had access to the stall that is beside the stall they were normally kept.  I go down the next day and there is a large hole dug under the wall   It was not large enough for them to crawl under but I got  the message.  Drift decided they belonged with the herd :/


----------



## babsbag (Apr 29, 2013)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> The other day I decided it was time to separate some wethers I want to butcher.  I put them in another field to feed them separately so I could increase their grain to fatten them up some. They had access to the stall that is beside the stall they were normally kept.  I go down the next day and there is a large hole dug under the wall   It was not large enough for them to crawl under but I got  the message.  Drift decided they belonged with the herd :/




We are just slow learners aren't we?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 30, 2013)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> The other day I decided it was time to separate some wethers I want to butcher.  I put them in another field to feed them separately so I could increase their grain to fatten them up some. They had access to the stall that is beside the stall they were normally kept.  I go down the next day and there is a large hole dug under the wall   It was not large enough for them to crawl under but I got  the message.  Drift decided they belonged with the herd :/


hahaha!  It is hard to remember to think like a LGD all of the time isn't it?!  Guess I know where the wethers are now huh?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are my two prim and proper show dogs.   









Oh yes...and then they want a belly rub!!!


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 30, 2013)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Here are my two prim and proper show dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That is my kind of prim and proper show dogs.


----------



## Grazer (Apr 30, 2013)

Aww look at those mudfish! Have they ever tried to jump on you with those muddy feet?
Ours love to do that to DH, especially when he's wearing a white shirt/pants/shorts. It's one of his least favorite things, but it always cracks me up 

And I hope your female will be back to her usual self soon


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 1, 2013)

Grazer, Oh of course!!!   Why would they not want to love on you when they are all muddy.  They are actually really good about not jumping, but they do like to sit and do the paw thing.  Doesn't matter to them if their paws are muddy or not.  If you happen to be looking or not.  If you  happen to have good clothes on or not.  Just doens't matter.  Their still the best! 

I finally got a little video of them playing.  Pups just wanna have fun! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Auxu455hhPU


----------



## Grazer (May 1, 2013)

My favorite part is where they chase each other and it looks like they are disappearing into the woods, it's so beautiful
And I'm glad their masks didn't fade, it makes them look even more gorgeous


----------



## Southern by choice (May 1, 2013)

SHF- I am on overload!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just watched the video... with family members standing behind me....Great video. I love how it captures these majestic giants and their playfulness. You can see their power too. 

Ya know how hard it is to describe these amazing animals.... there aren't words but other LGD people know. They just know. There is something so special about them.

You dogs are beautiful! I know when you watch it you are grinning from ear to ear! I know I am!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 2, 2013)

Grazer, thank you!  And...hahahaha, they were getting ready to run into the woods and I wanted them to come back, but didn't want to yell on the video that's why I stopped recording.   They really are very nice looking dogs.  However, I have come to the conclusion that I may never have clean dry dogs again!  

Southern, I am glad you and your family enjoyed it.  Our female (the one with less black) is very playful.  She won't leave the male alone for two seconds.  She also is the one that is the most interested in guarding the cows, but at the same time, sometimes does the, "com'on let's play dance" to a 1200 pound steer.  It amazes me how these big dogs can jump and run, stand up to get to something and do it with such "softness".  Does that make sense?  No noise, no effort.  Like you say hard to explain to someone unless you know.  

Kind of like the picture of Grazers Pheobe on the bird bath.  No, she didn't knock it over.  She was probably just as gentle as could be and gracfully stood up to get a drink.


----------



## Grazer (May 2, 2013)

LGD breeds are truly majestic in every way. I just think it's sad how more and more show fanciers are infiltrating these breeds and then ruin them.
Now I am not against dog shows per se, I just don't like the fact that for a lot of LGD breeders all over the world, dog shows are the only selection tool. 
So in certain LGD breeds (luckily this does not apply to all LGD breeds), it is becoming more and more difficult to find healthy, strong/athletic, stable specimen that descend from working, proven parents. 
And by working I mean dogs that actively and successfully guard livestock/poultry, as sadly the word working means something else for some other unethical people out there.


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 6, 2013)

I went to the barn last night and some of my wethers were out.  I put them in the field with the does until I could fix where they got out.  Then I put them back in their field and then tied my does in the yard to eat.  One doe has a baby that I just let run loose.  I recently got another 8 week old buckling that is still adjusting to his new home so I just left him in the field with Drift.  The next thing I know Drift comes running around the corner with the baby between his front legs!!!!   I hollered at him and he just looked at me like "Mom you forgot one".  Silly dog


----------

